# Phoenix vs. Indiana Game Thread



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Suns are woodshedding the Pacers in the first quarter right now. 

31-11 right now and it has the makings of a full out dismantling. I have to give Amare Stoudemire credit. Every single time he comes up against a talented big man he comes to play (if not for foul trouble). 

10 points and 4 rebounds.

Edit: End of the quarter, 35-17.


----------



## atowndawill (Nov 16, 2004)

how bout some play by play for us who dont have nba league pass


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Just like the Clippers game this is pretty much over after the first and the Suns don't need to play at 100% to keep the lead.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>atowndawill</b>!
> how bout some play by play for us who dont have nba league pass


I'm sorry dude, I turned back to the Seattle-Miami game. This one is over.

53-29 already. :dead:


----------



## atowndawill (Nov 16, 2004)

> I'm sorry dude, I turned back to the Seattle-Miami game. This one is over.


lol its ok. good the suns are winning. i need league pass if the suns stay the same next year. 
how much is the digital cable stuff per year, and how much is the nba league pass? thanks


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare is giving JO a lesson.

He was hitting fadeaway turnarounds and all sorts of shots.

He is in total control of the boards too and if not for like 4 or 5 missed tips he would have even bigger stats.


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

Two big observations:

First, the Suns are playing some amazing defense. Everyone is guarding their man tight and the double teams are working to perfection. Everyone knows this team can score, but they can play some great D when they want to, WANT being the key word.

Second, what an all-around effort from Amare. His outside shots looked great and even had a nice little turnaround, plus he has 10 boards, 3 assists and a steal to go with his 17 first half points.


----------



## atowndawill (Nov 16, 2004)

why are all the starters in wehn they are up by 30? put in outlaw for marion, jacobsen for Q, and barbosa for nash. and maybe lampe or hunter for amare.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I only watched the first half because it was over early, but it was great to see Amare hit the glass. Instead of running out and contesting shots from guards or leaking out on the break before the board was recovered, he anchored himself in the paint and was wrestling rebounds away from anyone - teammates or otherwise. Hopefully he keeps doing that.


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> I only watched the first half because it was over early, but it was great to see Amare hit the glass. Instead of running out and contesting shots from guards or leaking out on the break before the board was recovered, he anchored himself in the paint and was wrestling rebounds away from anyone - teammates or otherwise. Hopefully he keeps doing that.


I noticed the same thing. I think at least three of his boards were boards that he pulled away from other people. The guy is known for his strength and he needs to keep using it when it comes to rebounds.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

good game of phoenix, another 120+ points game!

*Boxscore*


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

I guess Amare's been reading the messageboards and see's that people think he's a bad rebounder? Hopefully this will be a springboard game for him that get's him to concentrate more on boxing out and he can get to 10 a game by the end of the year.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

How did Lampe look out there? His stats look nice.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Main Man</b>!
> I guess Amare's been reading the messageboards and see's that people think he's a bad rebounder?


Yeah he is reading it, because I AM Amare!!!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> How did Lampe look out there? His stats look nice.


He looked alright. I honestly think Lampe could be a decent starting center on most teams, just because he's a smart passer and he can hit the mid-range jumpshot as well as any center in the league. There were comparisons that said he was a mix of Nowitzki and Brad Miller, but his playstyle is almost identical to Miller's and doesn't look like Dirk's at all. He still doesn't have the edge to his game that Brad does - great rebounding fundamentals and tenacity on the boards, not afraid to give a few hard fouls every night, bang down low, etc., but when he came out against the Pacers he displayed a lot of energy on the defensive end, and that's obviously something the coaching staff has been working on with him. It's hard to believe he's so young, just a couple months older than Darko if I remember correctly, but Lampe is a very good center (or power forward) prospect. He just can't get off the bench because of the effectiveness of our small lineup and how Hunter's shotblocking has helped change games.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Lampe also hit a three that looked pretty automatic. Actually, all of his shots did.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

someone shoud make a solid Phoenix vs Miami game thread. This is going to be a clash of conference leaders. CANNOT wait for this game tommrow.


----------

